# [BD] Bangladesh | road infrastructure



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Taken from my trip to Bangladesh, Jan 2008 
Roads in Bangladesh are generally good with very little traffic.


Dhaka Airport highway




















Dhaka


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*











Airport road. I traveled on a modern " double-decker" bus from Baridhara to central Dhaka, it took only 15 minutes.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*

Cars are brand-new in Bangladesh.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Lane marking isn't much respected in Bangladesh


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

PLH said:


> ^^ Lane marking isn't much respected in Bangladesh



Well.. that's only a minor road in an underpopulated residential area


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

in Bandarban 











in Cox's Bazaar










Cox's Bazaar- Himchari path
Milestone in Bengali numbers. In Bengali, 8 means 4 and 9 means 7


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Cox's Bazaar to Teknaf . Then....to St. Martin Island !! 



Our bus to Teknaf











On the way from Cox's Bazaar to Teknaf. The journey takes 2 hours and we passed the lush greenery of Bangladesh's countryside and many small towns.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Bangladesh deep South : Cox's Bazaar to Teknaf*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

*Bangladesh deep South : Cox's Bazaar to Teknaf*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

in Chapai Nawabganj

Posing


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The roads do actually look pretty good.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

That was very refreshing, thanks for posting! :cheers:

That monsoon forest is awesome!


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> Roads in Bangladesh are generally good with very little traffic.


Really? I always thought Bangladesh was one of the most (if not the) densest countries in the world.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, but it's also kinda poor, so it's not like the majority owns a car and commute to work with it, like in the western world, as we call it.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Not bad for the most corrupt country in the world.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jeroen669 said:


> Really? I always thought Bangladesh was one of the most (if not the) densest countries in the world.


Dhaka and Chittagong have many cars , but almost all Bangladeshis ( even upper and Middle-class ) make inter-city journeys by bus. 

That's why there are very few cars on inter-city roads ( but many cars in urban highways ).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. Very decent pavement towards Myanmar.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Urban roads in Dhaka 

by Tmac


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe Dhaka - Chittagong is currently upgraded to a dual carriageway, but it is surely not a freeway.
> 
> Bangladesh probably has the worst road network relative to its population in Asia. There are very few bridges to connect the various parts of the country and the roads that do exist run through numerous villages and urban areas. Dhaka is a huge city but has almost no high-standard roads.


Remember that it's one of the poorest country in the world with only 2 motor vehicle for 1000 inhabitants. So I don't think a motorway network is needed, even having paved roads between towns is a great thing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

With over 160 million inhabitants on a relatively small area you need good roads even with low motorization rates.


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, just check the BD forum - DAC-CTG highway is four-lane divided at-grade highway, not a controlled-access higway. It's still better than nothing. Despite the fact that the distance between the two cities is only about 200 km, it can take up to half-a-day to travel that distance by road. It's almost faster at times to take a train.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New Expressway (or at least multilane highway) under construction north of Dhaka.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Dhaka Elevated Expressway*

The construction of the Dhaka Elevated Expressway was supposed to start this summer, but has been postponed due to ongoing design issues.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/development/2013/sep/22/dhaka-elevated-expressway-distant-dream

In the first phase 8-km route from Shahjalal International Airport to Tejgaon would be constructed. Another 8-km from Tejgaon to Kamalapur and a 7-km route from Kamalapur to Kutubkhali near Dhaka-Chittagong highway would be completed in second and third phases respectively.​
This would create a north-south expressway from the airport via the center to southastern Dhaka. Some elevated segments are already under construction on the Dhaka - Chittagong highway, but do not seem to be part of the Dhaka Elevated Expressway project.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Any road update or news ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Padma Bridge*

*Padma Bridge to be ready by 2018*

The 6.5-kilometer Padma Multipurpose Bridge will be constructed by 2018, Finance Minister AMA Muhith said in his budget speech Thursday terming it the government’s top priority project, according to a news agency .

“The construction of Padma Bridge is underway despite myriads of difficulties. The construction of approach roads from both directions is progressing well,” he said in placing the FY2014-15 national budget in parliament.

He expressed the hope that the construction of main bridge will start this month and the engagement of contractors for river training will take place in July-August.​
Full report: http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2014/06/05/38031


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Google Street View has been launched in Bangladesh. Mainly Dhaka and Chittagong, plus the N1 (Dhaka - Chittagong Highway).

Traffic seems to be very chaotic.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

My first attemp to explore a Bengali street revealed this. :lol:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Not only traffic is chaotic, also electricity network.
https://www.google.rs/maps/@23.8113...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sAr0hDX3Am_dwwx8BjKdzpg!2e0


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The construction of the Dhaka Elevated Expressway was supposed to start this summer, but has been postponed due to ongoing design issues.
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/development/2013/sep/22/dhaka-elevated-expressway-distant-dream
> 
> ...


2013 Google Street View imagery shows the Dhaka-Chittagong part of this road still U/C, but it looks finished on satellite images. Any news about it?


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Bangladesh National Highway 'N1' price tag goes up. and that is what the problem is, allocating funds for these major projects. 

*Price tag for Dhaka-Chittagong 4-lane highway goes up again* - See more at: http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...-lane-highway-goes-again#sthash.83zRisRk.dpuf


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

N1 is the most important highway - linking Dhaka to Chittagong, yet we can't upgrade it effectively and efficiently. But N2 is also important - linking Dhaka to the booming city of Sylhet, and we also need to takes steps to make an efficient highway here, but I guess one at a time right? World Bank couldn't even do a good job with the N2, dubbed 'the worlds deadliest road' so what does Bangladesh think they can do? We need German engineers cause the can make, built to last infrastructure. 

I'm sure they'll be another national highway from after the padma bridge has been constructed, this will also be an important bloodline for the economy and I just hope they get some good engineers to build these new roads. (The new highway will be from Dhaka to Khulna, I'm hoping. and is said to lift the current GDP (6%) up by 1.2%)


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Why is there freaking Google Street view in Bangladesh?


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ And why not? Does being able to see the country annoy you?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ No I'm not annoyed, just surprised. It's nice to see google streetview expand in unexpected places like Bangeladesh or Bhutan.


----------



## irrational_pi (Aug 25, 2009)

italystf said:


> My first attemp to explore a Bengali street revealed this. :lol:


It seems that the Dhaka-Chittagong highway was being upgraded to dual carriageway in 2013. Any news now regarding that? Has it been completed?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

A sign with a road number on it
here


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

A section of the N3 in Mymensingh district, going south through the borough of Trishal towards Dhaka. The narrowing back to single-carriageway at the end is rather...abrupt. :bash: But this is really by far the best looking highway in BD.

(not my video btw...I take no responsibilty for the soundtrack by Linkin Park)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Rather not imagine traffic on that road after darkness ... in a total absence of lane discipline, loads of unlit rickshaws, mopeds and pedestrians co-existing with cars running at 100 km/h and more


----------



## punjabians (Oct 20, 2012)

*wat bangladesh get after 1971*



Corvinus said:


> Rather not imagine traffic on that road after darkness ... in a total absence of lane discipline, loads of unlit rickshaws, mopeds and pedestrians co-existing with cars running at 100 km/h and more


sory to say u r behind 50 years then pakistan at least 
pakistan is 1000 times beter mega infrastructure then bangladesh and most of them were built in ayub khan era and 65 % in mian nawaz sharif tenures it is far most beter ur pm focus on development then hanging pplz of bangladesh


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Two major four-laning projects will be inaugurated on 2 July 2016.

It's 192 kilometers of N1 between Dhaka and Chittagong and approximatly 90 kilometers of N3 between Joydebpur and Mymensingh.

These are not freeways or expressways, but at-grade divided highways, with a lot of roadside access. It's still a major improvement. There are plans for a new expressway between Dhaka and Chittagong.

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2016/06/27/4-lane-dhaka-ctg-highway-opens-before-eid


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

punjabians said:


> sory to say u r behind 50 years then pakistan at least
> pakistan is 1000 times beter mega infrastructure then bangladesh and most of them were built in ayub khan era and 65 % in mian nawaz sharif tenures it is far most beter ur pm focus on development then hanging pplz of bangladesh


PKs not obsessing over us. Oh wait...


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm suprised no one has ever tried setting one of these BD highway videos to "Jesus, Take the Wheel" :nuts:

Anyway this new video shows the DAC-CTG highway a few weeks before the 4-lane divided highway goes online.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*PM opens today 8-lane part of highway to Ctg*

*Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is set to inaugurate the country's first eight-lane highway corridor and construction of the first four-lane expressway today.*

The Road Transport and Highways Division has already completed construction of the 7.2 kilometres stretch of the eight-lane highway termed "enter and exit corridor". The corridor has been built between the Mayor Hanif Flyover and Shimrail intersection on the Jatrabari-Kanchpur national highway near the capital.​
Full report: http://www.thedailystar.net/backpage/pm-opens-today-8-lane-part-highway-ctg-1268923

Interestingly, the article also mentions a 55 kilometer expressway under construction from Dhaka to Bangpa, which runs across the Padma Bridge.

*Meanwhile, Bangladesh Army will construct the country's first four-lane expressway, connecting the Mayor Hanif Flyover in Dhaka with Bhanga of Faridpur, over the Padma bridge. *

It would cost Tk 6,252 crore to build the 55-kilometre-long expressway while the cost of widening of one kilometre of the highway to four lanes would be around Tk 114 crore. 

"Construction of the highway will be completed before the inauguration of the Padma bridge," Quader told reporters while visiting Tegharia area on the Dhaka-Mawa highway. He was visiting the place to observe the preparation of the construction work by Bangladesh Army. 

There would be 5.5-metre-wide separate service lanes along both sides of the expressway for slow-moving vehicles and a five-meter-wide median for constructing metro-rail in the future. Six flyovers, four railway overpasses, 15 underpasses and three interchanges would be part of the highway project.

This would be the country's first such expressway without any traffic crossover, facilitating uninterrupted vehicular movement.

Quader said the army was awarded the construction work for its capacity of implementing the project swiftly, ensuring high quality.​


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ttownfeen said:


> I'm suprised no one has ever tried setting one of these BD highway videos to "Jesus, Take the Wheel" :nuts:
> 
> Anyway this new video shows the DAC-CTG highway a few weeks before the 4-lane divided highway goes online.


:shocked:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Padma Bridge*

Progress on the Padma River Bridge construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Padma Bridge*

The Padma Bridge project. It is a double-deck road/rail bridge. A second deck will be constructed on top of the truss structure.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Dhaka Bypass*

Construction has began on the Dhaka Bypass, a 48 kilometer, 120 km/h motorway on the east and north side of the city. A China-Bangladeshi joint venture has won the contract. The motorway will be open in 2022. 

I suppose this will be the first proper motorway in Bangladesh. They have widened the Dhaka - Chittagong Highway and built some overpasses here and there, but it isn't a full-standard motorway. And there are some elevated roads in Dhaka.


>> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-12/27/c_138661782.htm


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

ChrisZwolle said:


> And there are some elevated roads in Dhaka.


You would hope so because if you believe all the global warming stories it will become another Holland in a few years....but with lots more people.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Dhaka - Bhanga Expressway will be inaugurated tomorrow, 12 March: https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2020/03/11/hasina-to-inaugurate-dhaka-bhanga-expressway-thursday

It's unclear to me if the whole expressway will be inaugurated or a portion, obviously the Padma Bridge is not yet completed. Apparently it is considered the first modern expressway of Bangladesh, ' better than some of the highways in Europe'. It has grade-separation, four to six lanes and separation of slow traffic. However Dhaka already has some elevated roads that resemble expressways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The final span of the mighty Padma Bridge has been installed:









A river, a bridge, a dream taking form and substance


With the installation of its last span, the long-awaited multipurpose bridge is now fully visible




www.dhakatribune.com


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Why do all major highways in Bangladesh (even the ones that have been proposed so far) have to be restricted to four lanes? Because Bangladesh has a large, nine-digit population, you would think it'd have at least one 2x3 expressway or bridge in the planning stages already. Is there a law in Bangladesh that prohibits highways wider than 2x2?


----------



## pascalwithvespa95 (May 10, 2017)

Jim856796 said:


> Why do all major highways in Bangladesh (even the ones that have been proposed so far) have to be restricted to four lanes? Because Bangladesh has a large, nine-digit population, you would think it'd have at least one 2x3 expressway or bridge in the planning stages already. Is there a law in Bangladesh that prohibits highways wider than 2x2?


lack of money, probably.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Bangladesh is still in an early phase of highway development: some flyovers / elevated highways in Dhaka and bridges to connect regions of the country that used to be dependent on ferries. I suppose the step from ferries to six / eight lane greenfield motorways is a bit too big for a developing country like Bangladesh. 

N1 has been upgraded to four lanes but it's not a motorway, it travels through towns and cities, there are few interchanges. The next step would be a greenfield expressway outside of the built-up areas / strip development. But this would be expensive given the density of the countryside.


----------



## mahin009 (Jan 21, 2021)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Bangladesh is still in an early phase of highway development: some flyovers / elevated highways in Dhaka and bridges to connect regions of the country that used to be dependent on ferries. I suppose the step from ferries to six / eight lane greenfield motorways is a bit too big for a developing country like Bangladesh.
> 
> N1 has been upgraded to four lanes but it's not a motorway, it travels through towns and cities, there are few interchanges. The next step would be a greenfield expressway outside of the built-up areas / strip development. But this would be expensive given the density of the countryside.


Each highway except Dhaka- Chittagong highway is being turned into 6 - 8 lanes highways. 4 main lanes and 2 lanes for smaller vehicles. When needed, those can be integrated into the main highway. On the other hand, the land is too expensive here. So government is kinda focusing on building elevated expressways above existing roads.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

some pics from a video of Dhaka - Mawa Expressway, from the youtube Channel "Fardin Travel Vlogs"


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

mahin009 said:


> Each highway except Dhaka- Chittagong highway is being turned into 6 - 8 lanes highways. 4 main lanes and 2 lanes for smaller vehicles. When needed, those can be integrated into the main highway. On the other hand, the land is too expensive here. So government is kinda focusing on building elevated expressways above existing roads.


...But what will happen when the time comes to widen those 2x2 expressways in Bangladesh? If said widening took place in, say, the inner city of Dhaka, a lot of good/functional high-rise buildings besite it will stand in the way of such a plan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

An extradosed bridge opens to traffic tomorrow over the Payra River, part of N8 near Lebukhali. It is a four lane bridge which replaces a ferry service. 

Location: Google Maps









Payra Bridge opens to traffic tomorrow


The bridge constructed over the Payra river in Lebukhali area on Patuakhali-Barishal highway will open to traffic tomorrow.




www.thedailystar.net


----------

